# Need help please



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Ladies and gentleman I could sure use some help! I have very much enjoyed watching and reading on this site and I am in awe of those of you that can do such wonderful work. 


This July 20th my wife and I will be married for 36 years. I almost lost her in September and I want this to be a special gift. 

Please think of what would be a great gift for her for putting up with me for 36 years. Ideas and costs would be awesome. 

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

GW...give us some ideas of what she likes, activities, interests, etc...

also..if you want a tie-in to your lives together...give us a little lead on what you do, separately and together...

Lotsa active imaginations down here...and I'll bet someone has some ideas...


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I was just wondering what someone could make with wood work for our 36 wedding anaversary. A pair of hands touching or something with 36 in it. A rocking chair with 36 or a keep sake bowl with 36 or something. I am not looking for a place to go or something to do I am looking at something you awesome wood working guys could make that would honor our time together. Together we fish some although she just as soon I go with the guys. We have raised one boy and two girls who are all grown and married and have successful lives. So, I guess we did something right. We both work for the school district. She has always wanted a nice leather recliner but I have not been able to afford one. Anyhow I was hoping you guys with the wood building skills and the knowledge and know how could come up with something. Thanks for everyone who has responsed so far. You guys and gals are awesome.


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

GWH, I have been married for 42 years,:headknock If my wife wanted a leather recliner and I gave her a turned piece, I would be looking for new some more wood, enought to build me a room out back.... It don't matter what I wrote on it......I had to buy a recliner recently and I just convinced my wife that "Nauga" was a kind of "animal" hide. "you've heard of a blue nauga haven't you....?"

If you insist on a turning....you might consider purchasing a turning and haveing it laser engraved. BTW, I don't think a rolling pen would be a good choice.....

mb


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

As an INDEPENDANT woman, if I wanted a recliner and YOU knew that and got me a turning, engraved or not engraved, the very next day I would own my recliner and YOU would be paying for it and NOT sitting in it either !!
Just my personal input !!
LL


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

GWF, that is a very touching request. I'm sure that whatever these guys come up with will be greatly appreciated by her because it is specifically for her. Anybody can buy a reclincer, but to have something made with her in mind will mean a lot to her. Very good choice. And Happy 36th Anniversary, in advance!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Mr. Bill....what's the limit on those blue Naga's now?


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

I hunt them at night in East Texas with a dog, and there is no limit. Just whatever you think you can carry.....Bad thing about hunting them at night is it's hard to tell the color. My personal favorite is "Mushroom" color....

MB


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Do you use a big light when you hunt ? or just the dog ?
LL


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Still wating on ideas for something more hand made or what ever you guys call it. I can get her a recliner anytime and it would not go good with the rest of the furnature. Come on help me out, do you guys not have any good ideas?


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry GW, I really wish i had something to help you out with?


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Do you have any wood that is of sentimental value to you and/or her ?
I once made a quilt rack out of a large piece of solid walnut that was originally the top on a high school wood shop project my FIL built when he was 17. The chest was long gone, but he had kept the wood for over 45 years. You don't need much....


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

GWF..just so you'll know we are a tryin'... I ain't 'artistically or mechanically' blessed...but I gave it a shot anyways..

Going with your theme of hands entwined...I 'entwined' a couple of pieces of whitetail antler and mounted them on a block of pecan that galvbay laid on me many moons ago.. The golf ball is for size comparison.. My plan was to find some of the right sized metal numbers ('36') and fix them to the front of the piece...but aint had no luck finding the right sized numbers.lol (AND..the fact of two 'buck' deer 'holding horns' might be interpreted as possibly a little 'gay'...but unfortunately the does aint got no antlers.):rotfl:

You can have it if you want it...but it shore aint finished real good.. and I'm fearful that if you gave it to her for putting up with you for 36 years she might just smile and kick you in the shin...:biggrin: If you went this way, I think you better buy that recliner she wants and mebbe just chunk this IN the seat.. Probably much better for your future love life...LOL

Just a thought so you'd know we are at least thinking..no matter how pitiful our efforts....:tongue:


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

How about a goblet/wine glass with a pair of 'captured rings' on the stem? I know one of our 'pros' like GB, Mr. Bill, etc. could turn one for you. Then have your names laser engraved on the rings and possibly '36' on the goblet. Using 'food friendly' finish you could even add a bottle of your favorite wine in the package to celebrate the occasion.

If you don't know what I'm talking about just speak up and I'll find a picture/link.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I think you are on to something there Hooked!! Great idea!!


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

great white fisherman said:


> Ladies and gentleman I could sure use some help! I have very much enjoyed watching and reading on this site and I am in awe of those of you that can do such wonderful work.
> 
> This July 20th my wife and I will be married for 36 years. I almost lost her in September and I want this to be a special gift.
> 
> ...


an entire garden if you have the room in the backyard! or even the front... if she ask why just say for fun... dont let her work on it... put a custom and nice concrete picnic table(or just something that will last, custom statue even) and make sure your "36" is incorporated into it as that sounds like something you want... then do that thing where you can buy or name a star... on your july 20th... take her out and look at her/yalls star!


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey hooked you may be on to something even though I am not sure what it is. Maybe a pair of goblets his and hers with what ever it is you are talking about. Sound like a good idea I just don,t understand the lay out. Just my dum arse here. Any pictures would be great. Anyone who could help on this would be great as well. 

Its not always about how much we spend as much as how much we care. Something like this would be very special and something you could hand down over time. 

I can,t say enough thanks for all of you that have been trying.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Here ya go --- http://www.woodworking.org/InfoExchange/viewtopic.php?t=22279&highlight=captured+ring


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Now, the 'captured ring' goblets are a *GOOD* idea, Guys :cheers:.. Now all you gotta do is find someone on here who can turn 'em...LOL (betcha there are quite a few..but I am not among them)...

I'll award the "Entwined Antler" trophy to my dawg as 'First Prize for P**ing on the Floor'...:biggrin:


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I have seen 'instructions' for making them if someone is interested in giving it a shot.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

IF you find somebody to make those I just might like to buy a set myself! We are coming up on our 20th anniversary in May and I don't have a clue what to get, she wants to marry me AGAIN and I am trying my best to persuade her otherwise


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey do I get a commission-LOL. Heck I can,t find someone to make. I am VERY thankful for the idea but now that we have the idea and no one to build it is kind of setting in a life raft with no one to resuce me. I am even more than willing to pay!


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

If you could get someone to turn something like a nice cedar platter then Like Bill suggested get it laser engraved that would be something she could display then go get the chair or what ever she was hinting about.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

GW..since it looks like you aint getting any bites on here on someone who has the time/desire to turn 'em..here's a link to a guy who looks like he can/will do it.. From the price...might be that some of our more experienced turners on here might be interested...lol

http://www.tonysturnings.com/catalog/item/5189074/5393505.htm


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

GW if I had the time and, I know I could find a shop, I would try the goblet with the captured rings. I always wanted to try those. But right now I just really don't have the time. Things are begining to get busy at my house. I will be getting some of you to come help in the near furture.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I would if I could...but you all know I'm a one trick pony.


----------

